# Make Release FreeBSD 7.1



## komeylian (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi,

I would like to make my own release as it descripted in freebsd.org but I give error, anyone can help me ?

I) I update my own source and ports 


```
# cat /etc/cvsupfile
```
*default host=cvsup.uk.FreeBSD.org
*default base=/var/db
*default prefix=/usr
*default release=cvs
*default delete use-rel-suffix

src-all tag=RELENG_7
ports-all tag=.
doc-all tag=. 
cvsroot-all tag=.


```
# csup -g -L 2 /etc/cvsupfile
```
II) I compile source and kernel



```
# cd /usr/src
# make buildworld
# make buildkernel 
# make installkernel 
# nextboot -o "-s" -k kernel
# reboot  


# fsck -p
# mount -a
# cd /usr/src
# mergemaster -p
# make installworld
# mergemaster â€“Ui
# reboot
```



```
# uname -a
FreeBSD BSD.datak-telecom.net 7.1-PRERELEASE FreeBSD 7.1-PRERELEASE #0: Mon Dec  1 15:16:28 IRST 2008     root@BSD.komeylian.com:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```

II ) I am going to build release:


```
# cvs -d /usr init
# mkdir /usr/release
# cd /usr/src/release
# make release BUILDNAME=7.1-STABLE CHROOTDIR=/usr/release CVSROOT=/usr RELEASETAG=RELENG_7
```

III ) now I received below error:

install -o root -g operator -m 664 /dev/null  /usr/release/etc/dumpdates
install -o nobody -g wheel -m 644 /dev/null  /usr/release/var/db/locate.database
install -o root -g wheel -m 644 /usr/src/etc/minfree  /usr/release/var/crash
cd /usr/src/etc/..; install -o root -g wheel -m 444  COPYRIGHT /usr/release/
install -o root -g wheel -m 444  /usr/src/etc/../sys/i386/conf/GENERIC.hints  /usr/release/boot/device.hints
if [ -f /etc/resolv.conf ]; then  cp -p /etc/resolv.conf /usr/release/etc;  fi
rm -rf /usr/release/usr/src
cd /usr/release/usr &&   cvs -R  -d /usr  co  -P -r RELENG_7 src
cvs [checkout aborted]: Cannot check out files into the repository itself
*** Error code 1


----------



## kamikaze (Dec 2, 2008)

Well it seems you're checking out /usr, which contains /usr/release and the process aborts to avoid recursive copying.


----------



## komeylian (Dec 2, 2008)

hi, 

I checked it by some more place, like /backup and finally I received same error,

cd /backup/release/usr &&   cvs -R  -d /usr  co  -P -r RELENG_7 src
cvs [checkout aborted]: Cannot check out files into the repository itself
*** Error code 1


----------



## SirDice (Dec 2, 2008)

CVSROOT needs to point at a full cvs repository from which a RELEASETAG will be checked out. 

You're now basically trying to cvs your own source tree into your own source tree :e

IIRC you can look at the build script and just skip over (remark) the cvs check out. Shouldn't make a difference as you already have an updated /usr/src.


----------



## Kitche (Dec 2, 2008)

Also you should start using RELENG_7_1 not RELENG_7 if you want 7.1 sources since soon RELENG_7 will start going over to 7-STABLE instead of 7.1-PRERELEASE


----------

